# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  जीवन परिचय

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*महादेवी वर्मा*
महादेवी वर्मा (26 मार्च, 1907 — 11 सितंबर, 1987) हिन्दी की सर्वाधिक प्रतिभावान कवयित्रियों में से हैं। वे हिन्दी साहित्य में छायावादी युग के प्रमुख स्तंभों जयशंकर प्रसाद, सूर्यकांत त्रिपाठी निराला और सुमित्रानंदन पंत के साथ महत्वपूर्ण स्तंभ मानी जाती हैं।

वह अश्रुमयी देवी वर्मा,
हँसना न कभी जिसने सीखा, पीड़ा की गायक यह प्रतिमा|
माताजी हेमवती देवी, पति श्री नारायण सिंह वर्मा ||
जन्मीं थीं फर्रुखाबाद बीच कवियत्री महादेवी वर्मा|
'नीरमा','रश्मि','सांध  यगीत','दीपशिखा' की वे लड़ियाँ|
भावनात्मक गीतमयी शैली में 'यामा'की कड़ियाँ ||
करुणा में छायावाद लिये, अधरों में बंद विराग लिये |
प्रथ्वी पर कवियों की महिमा|
यह अश्रुमयी देवी वर्मा ||
महादेवी वर्मा का जन्म 26 मार्च सन् 1907 को (भारतीय संवत के अनुसार फाल्गुन पूर्णिमा संवत 1964 को) प्रात: ८ बजे फर्रुखाबाद, उत्तर प्रदेश के एक संपन्न परिवार में हुआ। इस परिवार में लगभग २०० वर्षों या सात पीढ़ियों के बाद महादेवी जी के रूप में पुत्री का जन्म हुआ था। अत: इनके बाबा बाबू बाँके विहारी जी हर्ष से झूम उठे और इन्हें घर की देवी- महादेवी माना और उन्होंने इनका नाम महादेवी रखा था। महादेवी जी के माता-पिता का नाम हेमरानी देवी और बाबू गोविन्द प्रसाद वर्मा था। श्रीमती महादेवी वर्मा की छोटी बहन और दो छोटे भाई थे। क्रमश: श्यामा देवी (श्रीमती श्यामा देवी सक्सेना धर्मपत्नी- डॉ॰ बाबूराम सक्सेना, भूतपूर्व विभागाध्यक्ष एवं उपकुलपति इलाहाबाद विश्व विद्यालय) श्री जगमोहन वर्मा एवं श्री मनमोहन वर्मा। महादेवी वर्मा एवं जगमोहन वर्मा शान्ति एवं गम्भीर स्वभाव के तथा श्यामादेवी व मनमोहन वर्मा चंचल, शरारती एवं हठी स्वभाव के थे।

महादेवी वर्मा के हृदय में शैशवावस्था से ही जीव मात्र के प्रति करुणा थी, दया थी। उन्हें ठण्डक में कूँ कूँ करते हुए पिल्लों का भी ध्यान रहता था। पशु-पक्षियों का लालन-पालन और उनके साथ खेलकूद में ही दिन बिताती थीं। चित्र बनाने का शौक भी उन्हें बचपन से ही था। इस शौक की पूर्ति वे पृथ्वी पर कोयले आदि से चित्र उकेर कर करती थीं। उनके व्यक्तित्व में जो पीडा, करुणा और वेदना है, विद्रोहीपन है, अहं है, दार्शनिकता एवं आध्यात्मिकता है तथा अपने काव्य में उन्होंने जिन तरल सूक्ष्म तथा कोमल अनुभूतियों की अभिव्यक्ति की है, इन सब के बीज उनकी इसी अवस्था में पड़ चुके थे और उनका अंकुरण तथा पल्लवन भी होने लगा था।


महादेवी की शिक्षा 1912 में इंदौर के मिशन स्कूल से प्रारम्भ हुई साथ ही संस्कृत, अंग्रेजी, संगीत तथा चित्रकला की शिक्षा अध्यापकों द्वारा घर पर ही दी जाती रही। 1916 में विवाह के कारण कुछ दिन शिक्षा स्थगित रही। विवाहोपरान्त महादेवी जी ने 1919 में बाई का बाग स्थित क्रास्थवेट कॉलेज इलाहाबाद में प्रवेश लिया और कॉलेज के छात्रावास में रहने लगीं। महादेवी जी की प्रतिभा का निखार यहीं से प्रारम्भ होता है।
1921 में महादेवी जी ने आठवीं कक्षा में प्रान्त भर में प्रथम स्थान प्राप्त किया और कविता यात्रा के विकास की शुरुआत भी इसी समय और यहीं से हुई। वे सात वर्ष की अवस्था से ही कविता लिखने लगी थीं और 1925 तक जब आपने मैट्रिक की परीक्षा उत्तीर्ण की थी, एक सफल कवयित्री के रूप में प्रसिद्ध हो चुकी थीं। विभिन्न पत्र-पत्रिकाओं में आपकी कविताओं का प्रकाशन होने लगा था। पाठशाला में हिंदी अध्यापक से प्रभावित होकर ब्रजभाषा में समस्यापूर्ति भी करने लगीं। फिर तत्कालीन खड़ीबोली की कविता से प्रभावित होकर खड़ीबोली में रोला और हरिगीतिका छंदों में काव्य लिखना प्रारंभ किया। उसी समय माँ से सुनी एक करुण कथा को लेकर सौ छंदों में एक खंडकाव्य भी लिख डाला। कुछ दिनों बाद उनकी रचनाएँ तत्कालीन पत्र-पत्रिकाओं में प्रकाशित होने लगीं। विद्यार्थी जीवन में वे प्रायः राष्ट्रीय और सामाजिक जागृति संबंधी कविताएँ लिखती रहीं, जो लेखिका के ही कथनानुसार "विद्यालय के वातावरण में ही खो जाने के लिए लिखी गईं थीं। उनकी समाप्ति के साथ ही मेरी कविता का शैशव भी समाप्त हो गया।"

महादेवी जैसे प्रतिभाशाली और प्रसिद्ध व्यक्तित्व का परिचय और पहचान तत्कालीन सभी साहित्यकारों और राजनीतिज्ञों से थी। वे महात्मा गांधी से भी प्रभावित रहीं। सुभद्रा कुमारी चौहान की मित्रता कॉलेज जीवन में ही जुड़ी थी। सुभद्रा कुमारी चौहान महादेवी जी का हाथ पकड़ कर सखियों के बीच में ले जाती और कहतीं- "सुनो, ये कविता भी लिखती हैं।" पन्त जी के पहले दर्शन भी हिन्दू बोर्डिंग हाउस के कवि सम्मेलन में हुए थे और उनके घुँघराले बड़े बालों को देखकर उनको लड़की समझने की भ्रांति भी हुई थी। महादेवी जी गंभीर प्रकृति की महिला थीं लेकिन उनसे मिलने वालों की संख्या बहुत बड़ी थी। रक्षाबंधन, होली और उनके जन्मदिन पर उनके घर जमावड़ा सा लगा रहता था। सूर्यकांत त्रिपाठी निराला से उनका भाई बहन का रिश्ता जगत प्रसिद्ध है। उनसे राखी बंधाने वालों में सुप्रसिद्ध साहित्यकार गोपीकृष्ण गोपेश भी थे। सुमित्रानंदन पंत को भी राखी बांधती थीं और सुमित्रानंदन पंत उन्हें राखी बांधते। इस प्रकार स्त्री-पुरुष की बराबरी की एक नई प्रथा उन्होंने शुरू की थी।[8] वे राखी को रक्षा का नहीं स्नेह का प्रतीक मानती थीं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

नवाँ वर्ष पूरा होते होते सन् 1916 में उनके बाबा श्री बाँके विहारी ने इनका विवाह बरेली के पास नबाव गंज कस्बे के निवासी श्री स्वरूप नारायण वर्मा से कर दिया, जो उस समय दसवीं कक्षा के विद्यार्थी थे। महादेवी जी का विवाह उस उम्र में हुआ जब वे विवाह का मतलब भी नहीं समझती थीं। उन्हीं के अनुसार- "दादा ने पुण्य लाभ से विवाह रच दिया, पिता जी विरोध नहीं कर सके। बरात आयी तो बाहर भाग कर हम सबके बीच खड़े होकर बरात देखने लगे। व्रत रखने को कहा गया तो मिठाई वाले कमरे में बैठ कर खूब मिठाई खाई। रात को सोते समय नाइन ने गोद में लेकर फेरे दिलवाये होंगे, हमें कुछ ध्यान नहीं है। प्रात: आँख खुली तो कपड़े में गाँठ लगी देखी तो उसे खोल कर भाग गए।"
महादेवी वर्मा पति-पत्नी सम्बंध को स्वीकार न कर सकीं। कारण आज भी रहस्य बना हुआ है। आलोचकों और विद्वानों ने अपने-अपने ढँग से अनेक प्रकार की अटकलें लगायी हैं। गंगा प्रसाद पाण्डेय के अनुसार- "ससुराल पहुँच कर महादेवी जी ने जो उत्पात मचाया, उसे ससुराल वाले ही जानते हैं।.. रोना बस रोना। नई बालिका बहू के स्वागत समारोह का उत्सव फीका पड़ गया और घर में एक आतंक छा गया। फलत: ससुर महोदय दूसरे ही दिन उन्हें वापस लौटा गए।" पिता जी की मृत्यु के बाद श्री स्वरूप नारायण वर्मा कुछ समय तक अपने ससुर के पास ही रहे, पर पुत्री की मनोवृत्ति को देखकर उनके बाबू जी ने श्री वर्मा को इण्टर करवा कर लखनऊ मेडिकल कॉलेज में प्रवेश दिलाकर वहीं बोर्डिंग हाउस में रहने की व्यवस्था कर दी। जब महादेवी इलाहाबाद में पढ़ने लगीं तो श्री वर्मा उनसे मिलने वहाँ भी आते थे। किन्तु महादेवी वर्मा उदासीन ही बनी रहीं। विवाहित जीवन के प्रति उनमें विरक्ति उत्पन्न हो गई थी। इस सबके बावजूद श्री स्वरूप नारायण वर्मा से कोई वैमनस्य नहीं था। सामान्य स्त्री-पुरुष के रूप में उनके सम्बंध मधुर ही रहे। दोनों में कभी-कभी पत्राचार भी होता था। यदा-कदा श्री वर्मा इलाहाबाद में उनसे मिलने भी आते थे। एक विचारणीय तथ्य यह भी है कि श्री वर्मा ने महादेवी जी के कहने पर भी दूसरा विवाह नहीं किया। महादेवी जी का जीवन तो एक संन्यासिनी का जीवन था ही। उन्होंने जीवन भर श्वेत वस्त्र पहना, तख्त पर सोया और कभी शीशा नहीं देखा। 1932 में इलाहाबाद विश्वविद्यालय एम.ए. करने के बाद से उनकी प्रसिद्धि का एक नया युग प्रारंभ हुआ। भगवान बुद्ध के प्रति गहन भक्तिमय अनुराग होने के कारण और अपने बाल-विवाह के अवसाद को झेलने वाली महादेवी बौद्ध भिक्षुणी बनना चाहती थीं। कुछ समय बाद महात्मा गांधी के सम्पर्क और प्रेरणा से उनका मन सामाजिक कार्यों की ओर उन्मुख हो गया। प्रयाग विश्वविद्यालय से संस्कृत साहित्य में एम० ए० करने के बाद प्रयाग महिला विद्यापीठ की प्रधानाचार्या का पद संभाला और चाँद का निःशुल्क संपादन किया। प्रयाग में ही उनकी भेंट रवीन्द्रनाथ ठाकुर से हुई और यहीं पर 'मीरा जयंती' का शुभारम्भ किया। कलकत्ता में जापानी कवि योन नागूची के स्वागत समारोह में भाग लिया और शान्ति निकेतन में गुरुदेव के दर्शन किये। यायावरी की इच्छा से बद्रीनाथ की पैदल यात्रा की और रामगढ़, नैनीताल में 'मीरा मंदिर' नाम की कुटीर का निर्माण किया। एक अवसर ऐसा भी आया कि विश्ववाणी के बुद्ध अंक का संपादन किया और 'साहित्यकार संसद' की स्थापना की। भारतीय रचनाकारों को आपस में जोड़ने के लिये 'अखिल भारतीय साहित्य सम्मेलन' का आयोजन किया और राष्ट्रपति राजेंद्र प्रसाद से 'वाणी मंदिर' का शिलान्यास कराया।

इंदिरा गांधी के साथ
स्वाधीनता प्राप्ति के पश्चात इलाचंद्र जोशी और दिनकर जी के साथ दक्षिण की साहित्यिक यात्रा की। निराला की काव्य-कृतियों से कविताएँ लेकर 'साहित्यकार संसद' द्वारा अपरा शीर्षक से काव्य-संग्रह प्रकाशित किया। 'साहित्यकार संसद' के मुख-पत्र साहित्यकार का प्रकाशन और संपादन इलाचंद्र जोशी के साथ किया। प्रयाग में नाट्य संस्थान 'रंगवाणी' की स्थापना की और उद्घाटन मराठी के प्रसिद्ध नाटककार मामा वरेरकर ने किया। इस अवसर पर भारतेंदु के जीवन पर आधारित नाटक का मंचन किया गया। अपने समय के सभी साहित्यकारों पर पथ के साथी में संस्मरण-रेखाचित्र- कहानी-निबंध-आलोचना सभी को घोलकर लेखन किया। १९५४ में वे दिल्ली में स्थापित साहित्य अकादमी की सदस्या चुनी गईं तथा १९८१ में सम्मानित सदस्या। इस प्रकार महादेवी का संपूर्ण कार्यकाल राष्ट्र और राष्ट्रभाषा की सेवा में समर्पित रहा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

महादेवी वर्मा के व्यक्तित्व में संवेदना दृढ़ता और आक्रोश का अद्भुत संतुलन मिलता है। वे अध्यापक, कवि, गद्यकार, कलाकार, समाजसेवी और विदुषी के बहुरंगे मिलन का जीता जागता उदाहरण थीं। वे इन सबके साथ-साथ एक प्रभावशाली व्याख्याता भी थीं। उनकी भाव चेतना गंभीर, मार्मिक और संवेदनशील थी। उनकी अभिव्यक्ति का प्रत्येक रूप नितान्त मौलिक और हृदयग्राही था। वे मंचीय सफलता के लिए नारे, आवेशों और सस्ती उत्तेजना के प्रयासों का सहारा नहीं लेतीं। गंभीरता और धैर्य के साथ सुनने वालों के लिए विषय को संवेदनशील बना देती थीं, तथा शब्दों को अपनी संवेदना में मिला कर परम आत्मीय भाव प्रवाहित करती थीं। इलाचंद्र जोशी उनकी वक्तृत्व शक्ति के संदर्भ में कहते हैं - 'जीवन और जगत से संबंधित महानतम विषयों पर जैसा भाषण महादेवी जी देती हैं वह विश्व नारी इतिहास में अभूतपूर्व है। विशुद्ध वाणी का ऐसा विलास नारियों में तो क्या पुरुषों में भी एक रवीन्द्रनाथ को छोड़ कर कहीं नहीं सुना।'  महादेवी जी विधान परिषद की माननीय सदस्या थीं। वे विधान परिषद में बहुत ही कम बोलती थीं, परंतु जब कभी महादेवी जी अपना भाषण देती थीं तब पं.कमलापति त्रिपाठी के कथनानुसार- सारा हाउस विमुग्ध होकर महादेवी के भाषणामृत का रसपान किया करता था। रोकने-टोकने का तो प्रश्न ही नहीं, किसी को यह पता ही नहीं चल पाता था कि कितना समय निर्धारित था और अपने निर्धारित समय से कितनी अधिक देर तक महादेवी ने भाषण किया।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी*
*ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी (१९१३ - १९८६) उर्दू लेखक एवं कवि थे | ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी, फ़तेहाबाद (ज़िला: तरन तारन) निवासी मेहर लाल सोनी का उपनाम था |

**ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी*, जिनका जन्म नाम मेहर लाल सोनी था और जो ९ फ़रवरी १९१३ को भारत में पंजाब प्रान्त के नगर कपूरथला में पैदा हुए थे, उर्दू भाषा के कवि थे | उनका सम्बन्ध मिर्ज़ा खाँ दाग़ देहलवी के अदबी खानदान से था | उनके उस्ताद आगरा निवासी सीमाब अकबराबादी मिर्ज़ा खाँ दाग़ के शिष्य थे | ज़िया, जिन्हों ने १९२५ में कवितायेँ लिखना आरम्भ कर दी थीं, १९३० में सीमाब के शिष्य बन गए थे | उर्दू ग़ज़ल के अतिरिक्त सीमाब की दिखाई हुई राह पर चलते हुए ज़िया ने भी क़ता, रुबाईऔर नज्में लिखीं जिन में सानेट और गीत भी शामिल हैं जो कि अब भारतीय साहित्य का एक अटूट अंग हैं | उनके पिता, मुंशी राम सोनी, हिन्दुस्तानी गायकी में रूचि रखते थे और यूँ माना जाता है कि इनका यह शौक़ ज़िया को शायर बनाने में मददगार साबित हुआ | ज़िया ने जयपुर के महाराजा हाई स्कूल (१९२३ से १९२९ तक) औरलाहोर के फोर्मन क्रिस्चियन कालेज (१९३० से १९३५ तक) में पढ़ते शिक्षा प्राप्त की थी | लाहोर उर्दू अदब का मर्क़ज़ था यहीं उनका सम्बन्ध पहले कृष्ण चन्द्र और मीरा जी के साथ और बाद में साग़र निज़ामी और जोश मलीहाबादी के साथ हुआ था |
शिक्षा प्राप्त करने के पश्चात ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी १९३६ में रिज़र्व बैंक आफ़ इंडिया में भर्ती हो गए थे जहां उन्हों ने १९७१ तक नौकरी की और अवकाश ग्रहण किया | १९४२ में आपका विवाह लाहोर निवासी मुरली राम बरेरा की सुपुत्री राज कुमारी (देहांत : २००३) के साथ हुआ था |
ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी की कविताओं का प्रथम संग्रह " तुल्लू " नाम से १९३३ में साग़र निज़ामी ने मेरठ से छापा था, दूसरा संग्रह " नूर ए मशरिक़ " १९३७ में दिल्ली से छपा जिस के छपने के बाद ज़िया को उर्दू दुनिया ने उस वक़्त के नवीन रचनाकारों में प्रथम श्रेणी का कवि माना | अब तक उनके कुल ग्यारह संग्रह छप चुके हैं | उनकी अधिकांश कविताएँ आम बोल-चाल की हिन्दुस्तानी सरल भाषा में लिखी गई हैं जिन में रस और घुलावट व इंसानियत के दर्द का नर्म नर्म अहसास झलकता है | ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी ने अपनी कविताओं द्वारा अपनी सोच से जन्मी रोशन किरणों से रात के अँधकार को कम करने का प्रय्तन किया और दबी हुई अनेक आशाओं को दोबारा जाग्रत करने का भी प्रयास किया था | वह आशावादी थे और उनकी रचनाएँ उनकी शख्सियत का आईनादार हैं|
ग़ौर तलब है कि ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी की जीवनी और शायरी पर नागपुर की डाक्टर ज़रीना सानी M.A.Ph.D. का एक रिसर्च १९७९ में " बूढा दरख़्त " के नाम से प्रकाशित हुआ था | इस से पहले १९७७ में मालिक राम द्वारा किया रिसर्च " ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी - शख्स और शायर " इल्मी मजलिस, दिल्ली, द्वारा प्रकाशित हो चुका था | इस के बाद १९८९ में धुलिया के शब्बीर इक़बाल ने मुंबई यूनिवर्सिटी से अपनी थीसिस - " आनजहानी मेहर लाल सोनी ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी - हयात और कारनामे " पर पीएच.डी. की डिग्री हासिल की थी |
ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी का देहांत १९ अगस्त १९८६ दिल्ली के सर गंगा राम अस्पताल में हुआ था, तब वह ७३ बरस के थे |

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

प्रकाशित काव्य संग्रह
तुल्लू
नूर ए मशरिक़
ज़िया के सौ शेअर
नई सुबह
गर्द ए राह
हुस्न ए ग़ज़ल
धुप और चाँदनी
रंग ओ नूर
सोच का सफ़र
नर्म नर्म गर्म हवाएं
मेरी तस्वीर

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*ज़िया फ़तेहाबादी**
बातें*छोडो ये दुनिया की बातें - आओ प्यार की बातें कर लें
खाली है मुद्दत से झोली - उसको आस उम्मीद से भर लें
आस उम्मीद न हो तो इन्सां - जीते जी ही मर जाता है
टक्कर क्या तूफ़ान से लेगा - जो इक मौज से डर जाता है
डर कर जीना मौत से बदतर - चलती फिरती ज़िंदा लाशें
सोई हुई जज़्बात की हलचल - कुचले हुए ज़हनों के सुकूँ में
ज़हन अगर बेदार न होंगे - खौफ़ दिलों पर तारी होगा
आगाज़ ओ अंजाम ए हस्ती - मजबूरी, लाचारी होगा
इन मजबूर फ़िज़ाओं में हम - प्रीत और प्यार का रंग मिला दें
सहराओं और वीरानों को - सेराबी का भेद बता दें
चेहरों से हो दूर उदासी - उनवान ए मज़मून ए हस्ती
राहें नई खुल जाएं सब पर - कुल दुनिया का नक्शा बदले
होश ओ ख़िरद के दीवाने भी - कायल हों दिल की अज़मत के
मुफ़लिस की नादारी में भी - अंदाज़ ए शाही पैदा हो
इश्क़ में लोच इतना आ जाए - हुस्न की महबूबी पैदा हो
माह ए मुहब्बत की किरणों से - रोशन अपनी रातें कर लें
छोडो ये दुनिया की बातें - आओ प्यार की बातें कर लें

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कुंजंग ****न*
*कुंजंग ****न (अँग्रेजी: Kunzang Choden, जन्म: 1952) एक भूटानीलेखिका हैं और अँग्रेजी भाषा में उपन्यास लिखने वाली प्रथम भूटानी महिला हैं। * उनका जन्म भूटान के बूमथंग जिला के एक सामंती परिवार में हुआ। मात्र नौ वर्ष की आयु में उनके पिता ने उन्हें अँग्रेजी भाषा की तालिम दिलाई और शिक्षा-दीक्षा हेतु भारत भेज दिया। उन्होने दिल्ली के इंद्रप्रस्थ कॉलेज से मनोविज्ञान में स्नातक प्रतिष्ठा की शिक्षा ली और संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका के नेब्रास्का लिंकन विश्वविद्यालय से समाजशास्त्र से स्नातक किया। 2005 में प्रकाशित अपने पहले अँग्रेजी उपन्यास 'दि सर्किल ऑफ कर्मा' से वे चर्चा में आयीं, जो 1950 के दशक में एक भूटानी महिला की परंपरिक प्रतिबंधात्मक विवशता पर आधारित है। इसमें मुख्य चरित्र के रूप में एक भूटानी महिला को रेखांकित किया गया है, जो पेशे से सड़क बिल्डर है और पुरुषों को प्राप्त आर्थिक स्वतन्त्रता तथा लिंग भिन्नता का शिकार हो जाती है। 



*प्रमुख कृतियाँ*'फ़ौकटेल्स ऑफ भूटान' (हिन्दी शीर्षक: भूटान की लोककथाएँ, 1994) आई॰ऍस॰बी॰ऍन॰ 974-8495-96-5'भूटानीज़ टेल्स ऑफ दि येती' (हिन्दी शीर्षक: यति के भूटानी किस्से, 1997) आई॰ऍस॰बी॰ऍन॰ 1-879155-83-4'दावा: दि स्टोरी ऑफ ए स्ट्रे डॉग ऑफ भूटान' (हिन्दी शीर्षक: दावा- भूटान के एक आवारा कुत्ते की कहानी, 2004) आई॰ऍस॰बी॰ऍन॰ 99936-644-0-5'दि सर्किल ऑफ कर्मा'(हिन्दी शीर्षक: कर्म चक्र, 2005)आई॰ऍस॰बी॰ऍन॰ 81-86706-79-8'चिली एंड चीज- फूड एंड सीसाइटी ऑफ भूटान' (हिन्दी शीर्षक: चिली और पनीर- भूटान का खाद्य और समाज, 2008)आई॰ऍस॰बी॰ऍन॰ 978-974-480-118-0'टेल्स इन कलर एंड अदर स्टोरी' (हिन्दी शीर्षक:रंग के किस्से और अन्य कहानियाँ, 2009)आई॰ऍस॰बी॰ऍन॰ 978-81-89884-62-8

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जगदम्बा प्रसाद दीक्षित*
*जगदम्बा प्रसाद दीक्षित (१९३३-२०१४) हिंदी के जानेमाने साहित्यकार थे।

**उपन्यास*मुर्दाघरइतिवृत्*तअकालकटा हुआ आसमान
*पटकथा*कलियुगसरजहरनाजायज़ (1995 फ़िल्म)जख्मी ज़मीन (1990 फ़िल्म)फिर तेरी कहानी याद आईजानम (1992 फ़िल्म)
*सम्पादन*पीपल्स पावर

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अमृता प्रीतम**अमृता प्रीतम* (१९१९-२००५) पंजाबी के सबसे लोकप्रिय लेखकों में से एक थी। पंजाब (भारत) के गुजराँवाला जिले में पैदा हुईं अमृता प्रीतम को पंजाबी भाषा की पहली कवयित्री माना जाता है। उन्होंने कुल मिलाकर लगभग १०० पुस्तकें लिखी हैं जिनमें उनकी चर्चित आत्मकथा 'रसीदी टिकट' भी शामिल है। अमृता प्रीतम उन साहित्यकारों में थीं जिनकी कृतियों का अनेक भाषाओं में अनुवाद हुआ। अपने अंतिम दिनों में अमृता प्रीतम को भारत का दूसरा सबसे बड़ा सम्मान पद्मविभूषण भी प्राप्त हुआ। उन्हें साहित्य अकादमी पुरस्कार से पहले ही अलंकृत किया जा चुका था।
अमृता प्रीतम का जन्म १९१९ में गुजरांवाला पंजाब (भारत) में हुआ। बचपन बीता लाहौर में, शिक्षा भी वहीं हुई। किशोरावस्था से लिखना शुरू किया: कविता,कहानी और निबंध। प्रकाशित पुस्तकें पचास से अधिक। महत्त्वपूर्ण रचनाएं अनेक देशी विदेशी भाषाओं में अनूदित।
१९५७ में साहित्य अकादमी पुरस्कार, १९५८ में पंजाब सरकार के भाषा विभाग द्वारा पुरस्कृत, १९८८ में बल्गारिया वैरोव पुरस्कार;(अन्तर्रा  ष्ट्रीय) और १९८२ में भारत के सर्वोच्च साहित्त्यिक पुरस्कार ज्ञानपीठ पुरस्कार से सम्मानित। उन्हें अपनी पंजाबी कविता अज्ज आखाँ वारिस शाह नूँ के लिए बहुत प्रसिद्धी प्राप्त हुई। इस कविता में भारत विभाजन के समय पंजाब में हुई भयानक घटनाओं का अत्यंत दुखद वर्णन है और यह भारत और पाकिस्तान दोनों देशों में सराही गयी।




*चर्चित कृतियाँ**उपन्यास*- पांच बरस लंबी सड़क, पिंजर, अदालत, कोरे कागज़, उन्चास दिन, सागर और सीपियां*आत्मकथा*-रसीदी टिकट*कहानी संग्रह*- कहानियाँ जो कहानियाँ नहीं हैं, कहानियों के आँगन में*संस्मरण*- कच्चा आंगन, एक थी सारा

*उपन्यास*

डॉक्टर देव (१९४९)- (हिन्दी, गुजराती, मलयालम और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित),पिंजर (१९५०) - (हिन्दी, उर्दू, गुजराती, मलयालम, मराठी, अंग्रेज़ी और सर्बोकरोट में अनूदित),आह्लणा (१९५२) (हिन्दी, उर्दू और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित),आशू (१९५८) - हिन्दी और उर्दू में अनूदित,इक सिनोही (१९५९) हिन्दी और उर्दू में अनूदित,बुलावा (१९६०) हिन्दी और उर्दू में अनूदित,बंद दरवाज़ा (१९६१) हिन्दी, कन्नड़, सिंधी, मराठी और उर्दू में अनूदित,रंग दा पत्ता (१९६३) हिन्दी और उर्दू में अनूदित,इक सी अनीता (१९६४) हिन्दी, अंग्रेज़ी और उर्दू में अनूदित,चक्क नम्बर छत्ती (१९६४) हिन्दी, अंग्रेजी, सिंधी और उर्दू में अनूदित,धरती सागर ते सीपियाँ (१९६५) हिन्दी और उर्दू में अनूदित,दिल्ली दियाँ गलियाँ (१९६८) हिन्दी में अनूदित,एकते एरियल (१९६९) हिन्दी और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित,जलावतन (१९७०)- हिन्दी और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित,यात्री (१९७१) हिन्दी, कन्नड़, अंग्रेज़ी बांग्ला और सर्बोकरोट में अनूदित,जेबकतरे (१९७१), हिन्दी, उर्दू, अंग्रेज़ी, मलयालम और कन्नड़ में अनूदित,अग दा बूटा (१९७२) हिन्दी, कन्नड़ और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदितपक्की हवेली (१९७२) हिन्दी में अनूदित,अग दी लकीर (१९७४) हिन्दी में अनूदित,कच्ची सड़क (१९७५) हिन्दी में अनूदित,कोई नहीं जानदाँ (१९७५) हिन्दी और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित,उनहाँ दी कहानी (१९७६) हिन्दी और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित,इह सच है (१९७७) हिन्दी, बुल्गारियन और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित,दूसरी मंज़िल (१९७७) हिन्दी और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित,तेहरवाँ सूरज (१९७८) हिन्दी, उर्दू और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित,उनींजा दिन (१९७९) हिन्दी और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित,कोरे कागज़ (१९८२) हिन्दी में अनूदित,हरदत्त दा ज़िंदगीनामा (१९८२) हिन्दी और अंग्रेज़ी में अनूदित

*आत्मकथा:*

रसीदी टिकट (१९७६)

*कहानी संग्रह:*

हीरे दी कनी, लातियाँ दी छोकरी, पंज वरा लंबी सड़क, इक शहर दी मौत, तीसरी औरत सभी हिन्दी में अनूदित

*कविता संग्रह:*

लोक पीड़ (१९४४), मैं जमा तू (१९७७), लामियाँ वतन, कस्तूरी, सुनहुड़े (साहित्य अकादमी पुरस्कार प्राप्त कविता संग्रह तथा कागज़ ते कैनवस ज्ञानपीठ पुरस्कार प्राप्त कविता संग्रह सहित १८ कविता संग्रह।

*गद्य कृतियाँ*

किरमिची लकीरें, काला गुलाब,अग दियाँ लकीराँ (१९६९),इकी पत्तियाँ दा गुलाब, सफ़रनामा (१९७३),औरतः इक दृष्टिकोण (१९७५), इक उदास किताब (१९७६),अपने-अपने चार वरे (१९७८), केड़ी ज़िंदगी केड़ा साहित्य (१९७९),कच्चे अखर (१९७९), इक हथ मेहन्दी इक हथ छल्ला (१९८०),मुहब्बतनामा (१९८०), मेरे काल मुकट समकाली (१९८०),शौक़ सुरेही (१९८१), कड़ी धुप्प दा सफ़र (१९८२),अज्ज दे काफ़िर (१९८२) सभी हिन्दी में अनूदित।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अरुंधति राय*
*अरुंधति राय (जन्म: 24 नवंबर, 1961) अंग्रेजी की सुप्रसिद्ध लेखिका और समाजसेवी हैं। अरुंधति राय अंग्रेजी की सुप्रसिद्ध लेखिका हैं, जिन्होंने कुछेक फ़िल्मों में भी काम किया है। "द गॉड ऑफ़ स्मॉल थिंग्स" के लिये बुकर पुरस्कार प्राप्त अरुंधति राय ने लेखन के अलावा नर्मदा बचाओ आंदोलन समेत भारत के दूसरे जनांदोलनों में भी हिस्सा लिया है। कश्मीर को लेकर उनके विवादास्पद बयानों के कारण वे पिछले कुछ समय से चर्चा में हैं।

*



शिलौंग में 24 नवम्बर 1961 को जन्मी अरुंधति राय ने अपने जीवन के शुरुवाती दिन केरल में गुज़ारे। उसके बाद उन्होंने आर्किटेक्ट की पढ़ाई दिल्ली से की। अपने करियर की शुरुवात उन्होंने अभिनय से की। मैसी साहब फिल्म में उन्होंने प्रमुख भूमिका निभाई। इसके अलावा कई फिल्मों के लिये पटकथायों भी उन्होंने लिखीं। जिनमें In Which Annie Gives It Those Ones (1989), Electric Moon (1992) को खासी सराहना मिली। १९९७ में जब उन्हें उपन्यास गॉड ऑफ स्माल थिंग्स के लिये बुकर पुरस्कार मिला तो साहित्य जगत का ध्यान उनकी ओर गया।

अमरीकी साम्राज्यवाद से लेकर, परमाणु हथियारों की होड़, नर्मदा पर बाँध निर्माण आदि कई स्थानीय-अंतरराष्ट्रीय मुद्दों के ख़िलाफ़ आवाज़ बुलंद करती रही हैं अरुंधति राय. लेकिन अब उनका मानना है कि कम से कम भारत में अहिंसक विरोध प्रदर्शनों और नागरिक अवज्ञा आंदोलनों से बात नहीं बन रही है।
संसदीय व्यवस्था का अंग बने साम्यवादियों और हिंसक प्रतिरोध में भरोसा रखने वाले माओवादियों की विचारधाराओं में फंसी अरुंधति स्वीकार करती हैं कि वो गांधी की अंधभक्त नहीं हैं। उन्हीं के शब्दों में- "आख़िर गांधी एक सुपरस्टार थे। जब वे भूख-हड़ताल करते थे, तो वह भूख-हड़ताल पर बैठे सुपरस्टार थे। लेकिन मैं सुपरस्टार राजनीति में यक़ीन नहीं करती. यदि किसी झुग्गी की जनता भूख-हड़ताल करती है तो कोई इसकी परवाह नहीं करता."
अरुंधति का मानना है कि बाज़ारवाद के प्रवाह में बहते चले जा रहे भारत में विरोध के स्वरों को अनसुना किया जा रहा है। जनविरोधी व्यवस्था के ख़िलाफ़ न्यायपालिका और मीडिया को प्रभावित करने के प्रयास नाकाम साबित हुए हैं। उन्होंने कहा, "मैं समझती हूँ हमारे लिए ये विचार करना बड़ा ही महत्वपूर्ण है कि हम कहाँ सही रहे हैं और कहाँ ग़लत. हमने जो दलीलें दी वे सही हैं।.. लेकिन अहिंसा कारगर नहीं रही है।"


न्यायपालिका की अवमानना के आरोप में संक्षिप्त क़ैद काट चुकी अरुंधति का स्पष्ट कहना है कि वह हथियार उठाने वाले लोगों की निंदा नहीं करतीं। उन्होंने रॉयटर्स को इंटरव्यू में कहा, "मैं ये कहने की स्थिति में नहीं हूँ कि हर किसी को हथियार उठा लेना चाहिए, क्योंकि मैं ख़ुद हथियार उठाने को तैयार नहीं हूँ... लेकिन साथ ही मैं उनलोगों की निंदा भी नहीं करना चाहती जो प्रभावी होने के दूसरे तरीकों का रुख़ कर रहे हैं।"
अपने इस विचार को उन्होंने गार्डियन को दिए साक्षात्कार में थोड़ा और स्पष्ट किया- "मेरे लिए किसी को हिंसा का उपदेश देना अनैतिक होगा, जब तक मैं ख़ुद हिंसा पर उतारू नहीं हो जाती। लेकिन इसी तरह, मेरे लिए विरोध प्रदर्शनों और भूख-हड़तालों की बात करना भी अनैतिक होगा, जब मैं घिनौनी हिंसा से सुरक्षित हूँ। मैं निश्चय ही इराक़ियों, कश्मीरियों या फ़लस्तीनियों को ये नहीं कह सकती कि वे सामूहिक भूख-हड़ताल करें तो उन्हें सैन्य क़ब्ज़े से मुक्ति मिल जाएगी. नागरिक अवज्ञा आंदोलन सफल होते नहीं दिख रहे।"
रविवार को दिये साक्षात्कार में वे कहती हैं-"हमारी जो संसदीय राजनीति है, उसमें अभी हर पार्टी के दस-दस पंद्रह-पंद्रह सिर है। जो बंगाल में वामपंथ बोलते हैं, वही नंदीग्राम में लोगों को अपने घरों से भगा रहे हैं, महाराष्ट्र वाले आदिवासी का साथ दे रहे हैं। वही भाजपा, जो यहां एसईजेड बनाना चाहती है, पश्चिम बंगाल में उसके खिलाफ बोलती है। हम सब एक ऐसे पागलखाने में घूम रहे हैं, जहां किसी की एक ही शक्ल नहीं है।" 

1997 में द गॉड ऑफ स्मॉल थिंग के लिए बुकर पुरस्कार।
अरुंधति को सत्ता प्रतिष्ठानों द्वारा अहिंसक जनांदोलनों को नज़रअंदाज़ किए जाने का व्यक्तिगत अनुभव नर्मदा आंदोलन से जुड़ कर हुआ। उनका कहना है कि नर्मदा आंदोलन एक गांधीवादी आंदोलन है जिसने वर्षों तक हर लोकतांत्रिक संस्थान के दरवाज़े पर दस्तक दी, लेकिन इससे जुड़े कार्यकर्ताओं को हमेशा अपमानित होना पड़ा। किसी भी बाँध को नहीं रोका गया, उल्टे बाँध निर्माण सेक्टर में नई तेज़ी आई।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अलेक्सांद्र पूश्किन*
*अलेक्सांद्र सेर्गेयेविच पूश्किन (रूसी: Алекса́ндр Серге́евич Пу́шкин (6 जून [O.S. मई 26] 1799 – 10 फरवरी [O.S. जनवरी 29] 1837) रूसी भाषाके छायावादी कवियों में से एक थे जिन्हें रूसी का सर्वश्रेष्ठ कवि माना जाता है।
*पूश्किन के 38 वर्ष के छोटे जीवनकाल को हम 5 खंडों में बाँटकर समझ सकते हैं। 26 मई 1799 को उनके जन्म से 1820 तक का समय बाल्यकाल और प्रारंभिक साहित्य रचना को समेटता है। 1820 से 1824 का समय निर्वासन काल है। 1824 से 1826 के बीच वे मिखायेलोव्स्कोये में रहे। 1826-1831 में वेज़ार के करीब आकर प्रसिद्धि के शिखर पर पहुँचे। 1831 से उनकी मृत्यु (29 जनवरी 1837) तक का काल उनके लिए बड़ा दुःखदायी रहा।  बारह साल की उम्र में पूश्किन को त्सारस्कोयेस्येल   के बोर्डिंग स्कूल में पढ़ने के लिए भेजा गया। सन्* 1817 में पूश्किन पढ़ाई पूरी कर सेंट पीटर्सबर्ग आ गए और विदेश मंत्रालय के कार्यों के अतिरिक्त उनका सारा समय कविता करने और मौज उड़ाने में बीता, इसी दौरान सेना के नौजवान अफसरों द्वारा बनाई गई साहित्यिक संस्था ग्रीनलैंप में भी उन्होंने जाना शुरू कर दिया था, जहाँ उनकी कविता का स्वागत हुआ। मुक्त माहौल में अपने विचारों को व्यक्त करने की स्वतंत्रता का उपयोग करते हुए पूश्किन ने _ओड टू लिबर्टी (मुक्ति के लिए गीत, 1817), चादायेव के लिए (1818) और देश में (1819) जैसी कविताएँ लिखीं। दक्षिण में येकातेरीनोस्लाव, काकेशस और क्रीमिया की अपनी यात्राओं के दौरान उन्होंने खूब पढ़ा और खूब लिखा, इसी बीच वे बीमार भी पड़े और जनरल रायेव्स्की के परिवार के साथ काकेशस और क्रीमिया गए। पूश्किन के जीवन में यह यात्रा यादगार बनकर रह गई। काकेशस की खूबसूरत वादियों में वे रोमांटिक कवि बायरन की कविता से परिचित हुए। सन्* 1823 में उन्हें ओद्देसा भेज दिया गया। ओद्देसा में जिन दो स्त्रियों से उनकी नजदीकीयाँ रहीं उनमें एक थी एक सर्ब व्यापारी की इटालियन पत्नी एमिलिया रिजनिच और दूसरी थी प्रांत के गवर्नर जनरल की पत्नी काउंटेस वोरोन्त्सोव। इन दोनों महिलाओं ने पूश्किन के जीवन में गहरी छाप छोड़ी। पूश्किन ने भी दोनों से समान भाव से प्रेम किया और अपनी कविताएँ भी उन्हें समर्पित कीं। किंतु दूसरी ओर काउंटेस से बढ़ी नजदीकी उनके हित में नहीं रही। उन्हें अपनी माँ की जागीर मिखायेलोव्स्कोये में निर्वासित कर दिया गया। रूस के इस सुदूर उत्तरी कोने पर पूश्किन ने जो दो साल बिताए, उनमें वे ज्यादातर अकेले रहे। पर यही समय था जब उन्होंने येव्गेनी अनेगिन और बोरिस गोदुनोव जैसी विख्यात रचनाएँ पूरी कीं तथा अनेक सुंदर कविताएँ लिखीं। अंततः सन्* 1826 में 27 वर्ष की आयु में पूश्किन को ज़ार निकोलस ने निर्वासन से वापस सेंट पीटर्सबर्ग बुला लिया। मुलाकात के दौरान जार ने पूश्किन से उस कथित षड्यंत्र की बाबत पूछा भी जिसकी बदौलत उन्हें निर्वासन भोगना पड़ा था। सत्ता की नजरों में वे संदेहास्पद बने रहे और उनकी रचनाओं को भी सेंसर का शिकार होना पड़ा, पर पूश्किन का स्वतंत्रता के प्रति प्रेम सदा बरकरार रहा। सन्* 1828 में मास्को में एक नृत्य के दौरान पूश्किन की भेंट नाताल्या गोंचारोवा से हुई। 1829 के बसंत में उन्होंने नाताल्या से विवाह का प्रस्ताव किया। अनेक बाधाओं के बावजूद सन 1831 में पूश्किन का विवाह नाताल्या के साथ हो गया।

_पूश्किन का विवाहित जीवन सुखी नहीं रहा। इसकी झलक उनके लिखे पत्रों में मिलती है, पूश्किन का टकराव नाताल्या गोंचारोवा के एक दीवाने फ्रांसीसी द'आंतेस से हुआ जो जार निकोलस का दरबारी था। कहा जाता है कि द'आंतेस नाताल्या से प्रेम करने लगा था। द'आंतेस ने नाताल्या की बहन कैथरीन से विवाह का प्रस्ताव रखा। फिर वह और नाताल्या छुपकर मिले, स्थितियाँ और बिगड़ीं। यह पूश्किन को सहन नहीं हुई और वह द'आंतेस को द्वंद्व युद्ध का निमंत्रण दे बैठा। 27 जनवरी 1837 को हुए द्वंद्व युद्ध में पूश्किन द'आंतेस की गोलियों से बुरी तरह घायल हुए और दो दिनों बाद 29 जनवरी 1837 को मात्र 38 साल की उम्र में उनकी मृत्यु हो गई। पूश्किन की अचानक हुई मौत से सनसनी फैल गई। तत्कालीन रूसी समाज के तथाकथित कुलीनों को छो़ड़कर छात्रों, कामगारों और बुद्धिजीवियों सहित लगभग पचास हजार लोगों की भीड़ कवि को श्रद्धांजलि अर्पित करने सेंट पीटर्सबर्ग में जमा हुई थी।
केवल 37 साल जीकर पूश्किन ने संसार में अपना ऐसा स्थान बना लिया जिसे उन्होंने अपने शब्दों में कुछ इस तरह व्यक्त किया है-
मैंने स्थापित किया है
अपना अलौकिक स्मारक
उसे अनदेखा नहीं कर सकेगी
जनसामान्य की कोई भी राह...
गरिमा प्राप्त होती रहेगी
मुझे इस धरा पर
जब तक जीवित रहेगा
रचनाशील कवि एक भी!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अश्विनी कुमार पंकज*


*अश्विनी कुमार पंकज* (जन्मः 9 अगस्त 1965) एक भारतीय कवि, कथाकार, उपन्यासकार, पत्रकार, नाटककार, रंगकर्मी और आंदोलनकारी संस्कृतिकर्मी हैं। वे हिन्दी और झारखंड की देशज भाषा नागपुरी में लिखते हैं और रंगमंच एवं प्रदर्श्यकारी कलाओं की त्रैमासिक पत्रिका ‘रंगवार्ता’ और नागपुरी मासिक पत्रिका ‘जोहार सहिया’ का संपादन तथा बहुभाषिक आदिवासी-देशज समाचार पत्र पाक्षिक ‘जोहार दिसुम खबर’ के प्रकाशक-संपादक हैं।
मूलतः बिहार के रहने वाले पंकज बचपन से रांची में रहते हैं और आरंभिक एवं माध्यमिक शिक्षा रांची में प्राप्त की है तथा रांची विश्वविद्यालय, रांची से ही हिन्दी में स्नातकोत्तर किया है। डॉ. एम. एस. ‘अवधेश’ और दिवंगत कमला देवी के सात संतानों में से एक। आदिवासी जीवन, समाज, भाषा-संस्कृति, इतिहास और पर्यावरण पर थियेटर, फिल्म और साहित्यिक माध्यमों में विशेष कार्य। नब्बे के शुरुआती दशक में जन संस्कृति मंच एवं उलगुलान संगीत नाट्य दल, राँची के संस्थापक संगठक सदस्य। 1987 में ‘विदेसिया’ का संपादन-प्रकाशन। 90 के दशक में आदिवासी भाषाओं में रंग-आंदोलन की पहल। 28 पूर्णकालिक और 126 मुक्ताकाशी नाटकों का लेखन-निर्देशन। देश भर में सात हजार से अधिक रंगप्रस्तुतियां। मीडिया और थियेटर के लगभग 60 से अधिक कार्यशालाओं का निर्देशन। देश के पहले दलित-आदिवासी नाट्य समारोह 2012 के परिकल्पक एवं निर्देशक।



*प्रकाशित कृतियां*


पेनाल्टी कॉर्नर (कथा संग्रह)इसी सदी के असुर (कथा संग्रह)सालो (कथा संग्रह)अथ दुड़गम असुर हत्या कथा (कथा संग्रह)जो मिट्टी की नमी जानते हैं (कविता संग्रह)खामोशी का अर्थ पराजय नहीं होता (कविता संग्रह)युद्ध और प्रेम (लंबी कविता)भाषा कर रही है दावा (लंबी कविता)अब हामर हक बनेला (हिंदी कविताओं का नागपुरी अनुवाद)छाँइह में रउद (दुष्यंत की गजलों का नागपुरी अनुवाद)एक अराष्ट्रीय वक्तव्य (वैचारिक लेखों का संग्रह)रिक्शावाला@विकास.क  ॉम (नाटक संग्रह)झारखंडी साहित्य का इतिहास (वंदना टेटे के साथ सहलेखन)नागपुरी साहित कर इतिहासझारखंड: एक अंतहीन समरगाथा (वंदना टेटे के साथ सहलेखन)आदिवासी दर्शन कथाएं (वंदना टेटे के साथ सहलेखन)
*§शीघ्र प्रकाश्य*


रंग-बिदेसिया (भिखारी ठाकुर पर केन्द्रित)आदिवासी सौंदर्यविश्व (दर्शन)माटी माटी अरकाटी (उपन्यास)

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*आचार्य राममूर्ति त्रिपाठी*

*आचार्य राममूर्ति त्रिपाठी* (निधन- ३० मार्च २००९) हिन्दी एवं संस्कृत के विद्वान एवं समालोचक थे। वे सागर विश्वविद्यालय में प्राध्यापक रहे; विक्रम विश्वविद्यालय में हिन्दी के विभागाध्यक्ष रहे तथा कई विश्वविद्यालयों के अतिथि शिक्षक (विजिटिंग फैकल्टी) भी रहे।
*जीवनी*आचार्य राममूर्ति त्रिपाठी का जन्म वाराणसी के नवांकला गाँव में ४ जनवरी सन १९२९ को हुआ था। उन्होने एम ए (हिन्दी साहित्य), पीएचडी एवं डी लिट की उपाधि काशी हिन्दू विश्वविद्यालय से ली थी। श्रीमठ, काशी ने उन्हें जगदगुरू रामानंदाचार्य पुरस्कार से सम्मानित किया था। भारत का ऐसा पहला मठ है जो हर वर्ष संस्कृत-हिन्दी साहित्य के एक विद्वान को एक लाख रुपया देकर सम्मानित करता है।
*कृतित्व*भारतीय काव्यशास्त्र के नए क्षितिज (आलोचनात्मक ग्रन्थ)

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*आशारानी व्होरा*

*आशारानी व्होरा (जन्म: ७ अप्रैल १९२१ - मृत्यु: २१ दिसम्बर २००९) ब्रिटिश भारत में झेलम जिले में जन्मी एक हिन्दी लेखिका थीं जिन्होंने सौ से अधिक पुस्तकों की रचना की। जीवन की अन्तिम साँस तक वह निरन्तर लिखती रहीं। ८८ वर्ष की आयु में उनका निधन नई दिल्ली में अपने बेटे डॉ॰ शशि व्होरा के घर पर हुआ। आशारानी को अपने जीवन काल में कई पुरस्कार व सम्मान प्राप्त हुए। उन्होंने अपनी सारी सम्पत्ति एक ट्रस्ट बनाकर नोएडा स्थित सूर्या संस्थान को दान कर दी।

**संक्षिप्त जीवनी*आशारानी व्होरा का जन्म अविभाजित हिन्दुस्तान के जिला झेलम की तहसील चकवाल स्थित उनकी ननिहाल के ग्राम दुलहा में ७ अप्रैल १९२१ को हुआ। उनका वास्तविक नाम शकुन्तला था। बालिका शकुन्तला का बचपन ग्वालियर रियायत के सामन्ती माहौल में बीता किन्तु विवाह के बाद आशारानी का शेष जीवन संघर्ष और साधना की भट्टी में निरन्तर तपता रहा। विवाह से पूर्व मिडिल तक की शिक्षा स्कूल से प्राप्त की। शेष शिक्षा यदा-कदा प्राइवेट परीक्षायें देकर पूरी की। हिन्दी प्रभाकर के बाद उन्होंने समाज शास्त्र में स्नातकोत्तर (एम॰ए॰) किया और कला-शिल्प की औपचारिक शिक्षा ग्रहण की।
*सरिता से लेखन प्रारम्भ*वे १९४६ से हिन्दी मिलाप (लाहौर) सरस्वती (प्रयाग) जैसी विभिन्न पत्र-पत्रिकाओं में लिखती रहीं किन्तु पहली बार उन्हें १९६४ में दिल्ली से प्रकाशित होने वाली प्रमुख पत्रिका सरिता के सम्पादकीय विभाग में कार्य करने का अवसर मिला। उसके बाद उन्होंने देश की ख्यात-अख्यात सभी पत्र-पत्रिकाओं में छपना शुरू किया जो मरते दम तक जारी रहा। धर्मयुग, साप्ताहिक हिन्दुस्तान व कादम्बिनी जैसी प्रतिष्ठित पत्रिकाओं से लेकर हिन्दुस्तान (हिन्दी-दैनिक), दैनिक जागरण, स्वदेश, पंजाब केसरी, पान्चजन्य व अमर उजाला सरीखे समाचार-पत्रों में उनके लेख धारावाहिक रूप से छपते रहे।
*साहित्य के साथ समाज-सेवा भी*जीवन के आरम्भिक दौर से ही वे समाज-सेवा से जुड़ गयीं थीं। उन्होंने 'नारी रक्षा समिति' (१९४६ - पंजाब), 'महिला शिल्प कला केन्द्र' (१९४७ - ग्वालियर), 'आशा कला केन्द्र' (महू - मध्य प्रदेश), तथा 'सूर्या संस्थान' (१९९२ - नोएडा) जैसी सामाजिक संस्थाओं की न केवल स्थापना की अपितु उनका कुशल संचालन भी करती रहीं। इन संस्थाओं को सामाजिक राजनीतिक संरक्षण भले ही न मिला हो परन्तु आशाजी के जुझारूपन को देखते हुए राष्ट्रपति, प्रधानमन्त्री, मुख्यमन्त्री, व हिन्दी प्रेमियों का सानिध्य बरावर मिलता रहा।





*रचनायें*आशा जी ने समाज सेवा के साथ-साथ स्वतन्त्र पत्रकारिता, लेखन-कार्य, विभिन्न पत्र-पत्रिकाओं के करीब ४० विशेषांकों का संयोजन-सम्पादन तो किया ही, महिला-विषयक, व्यावहारिक समाज-शास्त्र, स्वास्थ्य, किशोरोपयोगी, संस्मरण-साक्षात्कार, बालोपयोगी, काव्य-संग्रह जैसे विविध विषयों पर बहुत बड़ी संख्या में पुस्तकों की रचना भी की। उनकी प्रमुख विषयों पर लिखी पुस्तकों की संख्या का वर्गीकरण इस प्रकार है:

महिला उपलब्धियों के क्षेत्र में (१२ पुस्तकें)महिलाओं की स्थिति: विशेष अध्ययन (५ पुस्तकें)व्यावहारिक समाजशास्त्र (४ पुस्तकें)स्वास्थ्य (३ पुस्तकें)किशोरोपयोगी (४ पुस्तकें)संस्मरण और साक्षात्कार (५ पुस्तकें)महिला तकनीकी प्रशिक्षण (१७ पुस्तकें)विविध (६ पुस्तकें)प्रौढ़ व नवसाक्षरोपयोगी (९ पुस्तकें)बालोपयोगी (२६ पुस्तकें)काव्य-संग्रह (५ पुस्तकें)कहानी-संग्रह (१ पुस्तक)स्वतन्त्रता संग्राम सम्बन्धी (७ पुस्तकें)
*प्रमुख पुरस्कार-सम्मान*आशा जी को अपने जीवन काल में बहुत बड़ी संख्या में पुरस्कार व सम्मान प्राप्त हुए जिनमें से प्रमुख-प्रमुख का विवरण इस प्रकार है:

रचना पुरस्कार कलकत्ता १९८५,अम्बिकाप्रसाद दिव्य पुरस्कार भोपाल १९८७,कृति पुरस्कार हिन्दी अकादमी, दिल्ली १९८७,साहित्य भूषण उत्तर प्रदेश हिन्दी संस्थान लखनऊ १९९२,फिल्म-आलेख प्रतियोगिता में द्वितीय पुरस्कार स्वास्थ्य एवं परिवार कल्याण मन्त्रालय, भारत सरकार नई दिल्ली १९९२,साहित्य वाचस्पति (सर्वोच्च मानद उपाधि) हिन्दी साहित्य सम्मेलन प्रयाग १९९४,गणेशशंकर विद्यार्थी पुरस्कार मानव संसाधन विकास मंत्रालय, भारत सरकार १९९८,साहित्य सम्मान हिन्दी अकादमी, दिल्ली १९९९,भारतेन्दु हरिश्चन्द्र पुरस्कार सूचना एवं प्रसारण मंत्रालय, भारत सरकार २०००,अवन्तीबाई पुरस्कार उत्तर प्रदेश हिन्दी संस्थान लखनऊ २००३

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*इगोर पावलोव*

*इगोर पावलोव (Ihor Synowijowytsch Pawljuk); 1 जनवरी [1967] में Volhynia (यूक्रेन) एक यूक्रेनी लेखक .

**जीवन*उनकी मां 10 दिनों में अपने जन्म के बाद निधन हो गया। वह अपने दादा और शहर से मां से अपनी दादी के घर में पले Chelm (पोलैंड).
उन्होंने सैन्य अकादमी में के में अध्ययन सेंट पीटर्सबर्ग, जहां उनके कैरियर के एक लेखक के रूप में शुरू किया। अपनी कविताओं में से कुछ के लिए सज़ा के रूप में, वह एक सजा के रूप में सजा सुनाई गई थी और टैगा कठिन काम में कुछ समय के लिए किया था। वहाँ वह अपने उसके यूक्रेनी मातृभूमि के लिए तरस से भरा काव्य जारी रखा. यह उसकी रिहाई तक चली. वर्षों में 1986-1992 इगोर पावलोव में पत्रकारिता के संकाय में अध्ययन राष्ट्रीय विश्वविद्यालय (Lviv) और धार्मिक और एक ही शहर में प्रेस प्रसारण के लिए एक पत्रकार के रूप में काम किया।
1987 के बाद से वह Lviv में रहता है के बाद से, 2003 वह काम में कीव.
वह अंतरराष्ट्रीय साहित्य त्योहारों में एक भागीदार एस्टोनिया, जॉर्जिया, बेलारूस, अमेरिका पोलैंड में तुर्की .
उनके ग्रंथों में कई भाषाओं में अनुवाद किया गया है।
*काव्य*युवाओं के द्वीप (1990) _Острови юності_यहाँ से कोई हवा (1993) _Нетутешній вітер_अस्थि के लोग * आवाज (1994) _Голос денного Місяця_ग्लास मधुशाला (1995) _Скляна корчма_अनंत काल से एलर्जी (1999) _Алергія на вічність_मद (2002) _Стихія_पुरुष देवत्व (2002) _Чоловіче ворожіння_(या) फरिश्ता अंग्रेजी? (अंग्रेज़ी में Ihor Pavlyuk द्वारा कविता) (2004)शैलभूत (2005) _Магма_विद्रोह (2006) _Бунт_पिच (2007) _Камертон_काव्य (2008) _Лірика_धुआँ में यूक्रेन (2009) _Україна в диму_स्ट्रैटोस्फियर (2010) _Стратосфера_शरद लिटिल सामूहिक स्पाइडर ("पतला पकड़ने") (2011) _Ловлячи осінні павутинки_
**

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*रमाकांत शर्मा 'उद्भ्रांत'
*
रमाकांत शर्मा 'उद्भ्रांत' हिंदी साहित्य में कवि-गीतकार-नवगीतकार, ग़ज़लगो, कथाकार, समीक्षक, संपादक, अनुवादक एवं बाल साहित्यकार इत्यादि रूपों में जाने जाते हैं। उद्भ्रांत ने नवगीतकार एवं हिंदी गजलगो के रूप में अपना लेखन शुरू किया था। आज वे मिथक काव्*य के सफल कवि के रूप में जाने जाते हैं। इनका महाकाव्*य 'त्रेता' अत्*यधिक चर्चित रहा है। उद्भ्रांत का जन्म 4 सितम्बर 1948 को नवलगढ़, राजस्थान में हुआ।
कानपुर के पी.पी.एम. कॉलेज से वर्ष 1970 ई. में हिंदी, अंग्रेजी और अर्थशास्त्र विषयों के साथ स्नातक की उपाधि अर्जित की। वर्ष 1972 ई. में क्राइस्ट चर्च कॉलेज, कानपुर से इन्होंने हिंदी में स्नाहतकोत्तर किया। भारतवर्षीय आर्य विद्या परिषद, अजमेर से विद्यावाचस्पति की उपाधि प्राप्त की। इन्होंने पुणे के प्रसिद्ध फिल्म इंस्टीट्यूट से प्रशिक्षण भी प्राप्त किया। उद्भ्रांत ने कानपुर के दैनिक ‘आज’ में वरिष्ठ उप संपादक के रूप में वर्ष 1975 से 1978 तक कार्य किया। श्रम विभाग में वर्ष 1978 में कुछ समय तक ज्येष्ठ पत्रकार/प्रभारी, प्रचार प्रभाग रहे।
राजभाषा (हिंदी) कार्यान्*वयन के क्षेत्र में उद्भ्रांत ने अपनी पारी का शुभारंभ सन् 1978 ई. में कर्मचारी राज्य बीमा निगम (ईएसआईसी), पटना में हिंदी अधिकारी के रूप में किया। जहां पर 1981 तक सेवारत रहे। इसी दौरान उद्भ्रांत प्रसिद्ध प्रगतिशील कवि नागार्जुन एवं खगेन्द्र ठाकुर के संपर्क में आए। सन् 1981 से 1988 के प्रारंभ तक भारतीय कृत्रि*म अंग निर्माण निगम (एलिम्को), कानपुर में हिंदी सह जनसंपर्क अधिकारी/ मार्केटिंग एक्जीक्यूटिव के पद पर कार्य किया। सन् 1988 से मार्च 1991 तक कानपुर में ‘सर्जना प्रकाशन’ नामक प्रकाशन संस्था का संचालन किया। अप्रैल 1991 से भारतीय प्रसारण सेवा के पहले बैच के अधिकारी के रूप में सहायक केन्द्र निदेशक के पद पर दूरदर्शन के पटना, इम्फाल, मुंबई और गोरखपुर केन्द्रों में कार्य किया। दिसम्बर 1995 से मार्च 1996 तक दूरदर्शन महानिदेशालय, नई दिल्ली में उप कार्यक्रम नियंत्रक तथा मार्च 1996 से अगस्त 2001 तक उप निदेशक (कार्यक्रम) रहे। दूरदर्शन अभिलेखागार का पर्यवेक्षण करने के बाद कुछ समय तक एक्जीविशन ऑफ़ प्रोग्राम्स, डीडी अवार्ड्स, रॉयल्टी एवं कोप्रोडक्शन जैसे विभिन्न अनुभागों में कार्य किया। अगस्त 2001 से मई 2003 तक दूरदर्शन महानिदेशालय में निदेशक (कार्यक्रम), मई 2003 से अक्टूबर 2005 तक आकाशवाणी महानिदेशालय, नई दिल्ली में निदेशक (कार्यक्रम) के रूप में सुगम संगीत, जनसंपर्क एवं शैक्षिक प्रसारण कार्य देखने के बाद दूरदर्शन महानिदेशालय में वरिष्ठ निदेशक (कार्यक्रम) के पद से 31 मई 2010 को सेवानिवृत्त हुए। उद्भ्रांत वर्ष 1968 से 1978 तक प्रगतिशील लेखक संघ, कानपुर के महासचिव पद पर भी रहे।
कवि उद्भ्रांत को अनेक राष्ट्रीय एवं प्रादेशिक सम्मानों एवं पुरस्कारों से विभूषित किया गया है। इनके नवगीत संग्रह ‘देह चाँदनी’ को उत्तर प्रदेश हिंदी संस्थान ने सन् 1984 ई. में ‘निराला पुरस्कागर’ से सम्मानित किया। वर्ष 1988 में इन्हें शिवमंगल सिंह सुमन पुरस्कार प्रदान किया गया। सन् 1988 में ही बाल साहित्यकार परिषद लखनऊ ने इन्हें ‘बाल साहित्य श्री’ की उपाधि से विभूषित किया। प्रसिद्ध बाल साहित्य पत्रि*का ‘बाल साहित्य समीक्षा’ का मार्च 2004 का अंक उद्भ्रांत विशेषांक है। इनकी रचना ‘लेकिन यह गीत नहीं’ को हिंदी अकादमी दिल्ली् द्वारा ‘साहित्यिक कृति सम्मान’ दिया गया। ‘स्वपयंप्रभा’ पर उत्तर प्रदेश हिंदी संस्थान ने ‘जयशंकर प्रसाद अनुशंसा पुरस्कार’ देने की घोषणा की किन्तु उद्भ्रांत ने इसे स्*वीकार करने से इंकार किया। 2010 में मुंबई की सुप्रसिद्ध संस्था प्रियदर्शिनी अकादमी ने उद्भ्रांत को ‘प्रियदर्शिनी पुरस्कार’ से सम्मानित किया है। यह पुरस्कार उनके बहुचर्चित महाकाव्य ‘त्रेता’ पर दिया गया है।
डॉ॰ शिवपूजन लाल ने मुंबई विश्*वविद्यायल से उद्भ्रांत के मिथकीय काव्*य पर पीएच.डी. की है।*
महान गीति-कवि हरिवंशराय बच्चन द्वारा उद्भ्रांत को लिखे गए सौ से ज्यादा पत्रों का संपादन कर उद्भ्रांत ने बच्चन जी के अनछुए पहलुओं को प्रकाशित किया है। कवि उद्भ्रांत के नाम लिखे उनके ये पत्र व्यक्तिगत तो अवश्य हैं, किंतु साहित्य, कला, संस्कृति, धर्म, अध्यात्म और दर्शन के अनेक अनछुए बिम्बों को पहली बार प्रस्तुत करने के कारण ये साहित्य के ऐसे दस्तावेज बन गए हैं जो बुद्धिजीवियों की विशिष्ट श्रेणी के साथ-साथ जन-सामान्य के लिए भी उतने ही उपयोगी हैं और अपना सार्वकालिक महत्*व रखते हैं।
कवि उद्भ्रांत द्वारा सम्पादित यह पुस्तक पत्र ही नहीं बच्चन मित्र है इस दृष्टि से विलक्षण है कि इसमें बच्चन जी के पत्रों के अतिरिक्त उनके अपने व लेखकीय परिवार के भी कुछेक सदस्यों के पत्र शामिल हैं। इसके अलावा, बच्चन जी के जीवनकाल में अथवा बाद में, श्री उद्भ्रांत द्वारा उन पर या उनसे संबंधित पुस्तकों पर लिखे गए लेख, संस्मरण, समीक्षाएं भी देने से यह पुस्तक पत्र-साहित्य की अन्यतम नजीर बन गई है और श्री उद्भ्रांत के अद्भुत सम्पादन कौशल का जीवंत प्रमाण भी। वर्ष 1964 से प्रारंभ पत्रों का यह सिलसिला पत्रों के लेखक और उनके प्राप्तकर्ता दोनों के ही जीवन और साहित्य की महत्वपूर्ण यात्रा को प्रतिबिम्बित करता चलता है। ‘‘कवि उद्भ्रांत की एक साथ तीन नयी काव्य-कृतियों का लोकार्पण अद्भुत ही नहीं ऐतिहासिक भी है। इतनी कविताओं का लिखना उनकी प्रतिभा का विस्फोट है रवीन्द्रकनाथ में भी ऎसा ही विस्फॊट हुआ था, साथ ही इनमें रचनाकार की सर्जनात्मक ऊर्जा की भी दाद देनी होगी।’’ ये बातें मूर्द्धन्य आलोचक डॉ॰ नामवर सिंह ने उद्भ्रांत की तीन काव्य-कृतियों ‘अस्ति’ (कविता संग्रह), ‘अभिनव पांडव’ (महाकाव्य) एवं ‘राधामाधव’ (प्रबंध काव्य) के लोकार्पण के अवसर पर दिल्ली में आयोजित ‘समय, समाज, मिथक: उद्भ्रांत का कवि-कर्म’ विषयक संगोष्ठी की अध्यक्षता करते हुए कहीं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*उपेन्द्र भंज
ओड़िया साहित्य के महान्* कवि उपेंद्र भंज सन्* 1665 ई. से 1725 ई. तक जीवित रहे। उन्हें 'कवि सम्राट' कहा जाता है। उनके पिता का नाम नीलकंठ और दादा का नाम भंज था। दो साल राज्य करने के बाद नीलकंठ अपने भाई घनभंज के द्वारा राज्य से निकाल दिए गए। नीलकंठ के जीवन का अंतिम भाग नयागढ़ में व्यतीत हुआ था। उपेंद्र भंज के बारे में यह कहा जाता है कि उन्होंने नयागढ़ के निवासकाल में 'ओड्गाँव' के मंदिर में विराजित देवता श्रीरघुनाथ को 'रामतारक' मंत्रों से प्रसन्न किया था और उनके ही प्रसाद से उन्होंने कवित्वशक्ति प्राप्त की थी। संस्कृत भाषा में न्याय, वेदांत, दर्शन, साहित्य तथा राजनीति आदि सीखने के साथ ही उन्होंने व्याकरण और अलंकारशास्त्र का गंभीर अध्ययन किया था। नयागढ़ के राजा लड़केश्वर मांधाता ने उन्हें 'वीरवर' उपाधि से भूषित किया था। पहले उन्होंने बाणपुर के राजा की कन्या के साथ विवाह किया था, किंतु थोड़े ही दिनों बाद उनके मर जाने के कारण नयागढ़ के राजा की बहन को उन्होंने पत्नी रूप में ग्रहण किया। उनका दांपत्य जीवन पूर्ण रूप से अशांत रहा। उनके जीवनकाल में ही द्वितीय पत्नी की भी मृत्यु हो गई। कवि स्वयं 40 वर्ष की आयु में नि:संतान अवस्था में मरे।

उपेंद्र भंज रीतियुग के कवि हैं। वे लगभग पचास काव्यग्रंथों के निर्माता हैं। इनमें से 20 ग्रंथ प्रकाशित हुए हैं। उनके लिखित काव्यों में लावण्यवती, कोटिब्रह्माडसंदु  ी और वैदेहीशविलास सुप्रसिद्ध हैं। उड़िया साहित्य में रामचंद्र छोटराय से लेकर यदुमाणि तक 200 वर्ष पर्यंत जिस रीतियुग का प्राधान्य रहा उपेंद्र भंज उसी के सर्वाग्रगण्य कवि माने जाते हैं। उनकी रचनाओं में महाकाव्य, पौराणिक तथा काल्पनिक काव्य, संगीत, अलंकार और चित्रकाव्य अंतर्भुक्त हैं। उनके काव्यों में वर्णित विवाहोत्सव, रणसज्जा, मंत्रणा तथा विभिन्न त्यौहारों की विधियाँ आदि उत्कल की बहुत सी विशेषताएँ मालूम पड़ती हैं। उनकी रचनाशैली नैषध की सी है जिसमें उपमा, रूपकादि अलंकारों का प्राधान्य है। अक्षरनियम और शब्दपांडित्य से उनकी रचना दुर्बोध लगती है। उनके काव्यों में नारी-रूप-वर्णन में बहुत सी जगहों पर अश्लीलता दिखाई पड़ती है। परंतु वह उस समय प्रचलित विधि के अनुसार है। उस समय के काव्यों में श्रृंगार का ही प्राचुर्य रहता था।
दीनकृष्ण, भूपति पंडित और लोकनाथ विद्याधर आदि विशिष्ट कविगण उपेंद्र के समकालीन थे। उन सब कवियों ने राजा दिव्यसिंह के काल में ख्याति प्राप्त की थी। उपेंद्र के परवर्ती जिन कवियों ने उनकी रचनाशैली का अनुसरण किया उनमें अभिमन्यु, कविसूर्य बलदेव और यदुमणि प्रभृति माने जाते हैं। आधुनिक कवि राधानाथ और गंगाधर ने भी बहुत हद तक उनकी वर्णनशैली अपनाई।
उड़िया साहित्य में उपेंद्र एक प्रमुख संस्कारक थे। संस्कृतज्ञ पंडितों के साथ प्रतियोगिता में उतरकर उन्होंने बहुत से आलंकारिक काव्यों की भी रचना की। धर्म और साहित्य के बीच एक सीमा निर्धारित करके उन्होंने धर्म से सदैव साहित्य को अलग रखा। उनकी रचनाओं में ऐसे बहुत से देवताओं का वर्णन मिलता है पर प्रभु जगन्नाथ का सबसे विशेष स्थान है। वैदेहीशविलास उनका सबसे बड़ा काव्य है जिसमें प्रत्येक पंक्ति का प्रथम अक्षर 'व' ही है। इसी प्रकार 'सुभद्रा परिणय' और 'कला कउतुक' काव्यों की प्रत्येक पंक्ति यथाक्रम 'स' और 'क' से प्रारंभ हुई है। उनके रसपंचक काव्य में साहित्यिक रस, दोष और गुणों का विवेचन किया गया है। अवनारसतरंग एक ऐसा काव्य है जिसमें किसी भी स्थान पर मात्रा का प्रयोग नहीं हुआ है। शब्दप्रयोग के इस चमत्कार के अतिरिक्त उनकी इस रचना में और कोई मौलिकता नहीं है। उनके काव्यों में वर्णन की एकरूपता का प्राधान्य है। पात्र पात्रियों का जन्म, शास्त्राध्ययन, यौवनागम, प्रेम, मिलन और विरह सभी काव्यों में प्राय: एक से हैं। उनके कल्पनाप्रधान काव्यों में वैदेहीशविलास सर्वश्रेष्ठ है :
उन्होंने 'चौपदीभूषण', 'चौपदीचंद्र', प्रभृत्ति कई संगीतग्रंथ भी लिखे हैं, जो उड़ीसा प्रांत में बड़े जनप्रिय हैं। उनकी संगीत पुस्तकों में आदिरस और अलंकारों का प्राचुर्य हैं। कवि की कई पुस्तकें मद्रास, आंध्र, उत्कल और कलकत्ता विश्वविद्यालयों के पाठयक्रम में गृहीत हैं। वैदेहीशविलास, कोटिब्रह्मांडसुं  री, लावण्यवती, प्रेमसुधानिधि, अवनारसतरंग, कला कउतुक, गीताभिधान, छंतमंजरी, बजारबोली, बजारबोली, चउपदी हारावली, छांद भूषण, रसपंचक, रामलीलामृत, चौपदीचंद्र, सुभद्रापरिणय, चित्रकाव्य बंधोदय, दशपोइ, यमकराज चउतिशा और पंचशायक प्रभृति उनकी कृतियाँ प्रकाशित हो चुकी हैं।

*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*ओक्तवे मिर्बो**ओक्तवे मिर्बो (फ़्रान्सीसी भाषा : Octave Mirbeau) एक फ्रेंच लेखक, पत्रकार, उपन्यासकार, नाटककार और राजनीतिक कार्यकर्ता.

**ग्रंथ सूची*_Le Calvaire_ (1886)।_L'Abbé Jules_ (1888)._Sébastien Roch_ (1890)._Le Jardin des supplices_ (1899)._Le Journal d'une femme de chambre_ (1900)._Les affaires sont les affaires_ (व्यापार व्यवसाय है, 1903)._Farces et moralités_ (1904)._La 628-E8_ (1907)._Le Foyer_ (1908)._Dingo_ (1913)._Lettres de l’Inde_ (1991)._Combats esthétiques_ (1993)._Combats littéraires_ (2006).

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कन्हैयालाल माणिकलाल मुंशी*


*कन्हैयालाल माणिकलाल मुंशी (२९ दिसंबर, १८८७ - ८ फरवरी, १९७१) भारत के स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी, राजनेता, गुजराती एवं हिन्दी के ख्यातिनाम साहित्यकार तथाशिक्षाविद थे। उन्होने भारतीय विद्या भवन की स्थापना की।

*कन्हैयालाल मुंशी का जन्म भड़ौच, गुजरात के उच्च सुशिक्षित भागर्व ब्राह्मण परिवार में हुआ था। एक प्रतिभावान विद्यार्थी के तौर पर मुंशी ने कानून की पढ़ाई की। विधि स्नातक के पश्चात उन्होंने मुंबई में वकालत की। एक पत्रकार के रूप में भी वे सफल रहे। गांधी जी के साथ १९१५ में यंग इंडिया के सह-संपादक बने। कई अन्य मासिक पत्रिकाओं का संपादन किया। उन्होंने गुजराती साहित्य परिषद में प्रमुख स्थान पाया और अपने कुछ मित्रों के साथ १९३८ के अंत में भारतीय विद्या भवन की स्थापना की।[1] वे हिन्दी में ऐतिहासिक और पौराणिक उपन्यास व कहानी लेखक के रूप में तो प्रसिद्ध हैं ही, उन्होंने प्रेमचंद के साथ हंस का संपादन दायित्व भी संभाला। १९५२ से १९५७ तक वे उत्तर प्रदेश के राज्यपाल रहे। वकील, मंत्री, कुलपति और राज्यपाल जैसे प्रमुख पदों पर कार्य करते हुए भी उन्होंने ५० से अधिक पुस्तकें लिखीं। इनमें उपन्यास, कहानी, नाटक, इतिहास, ललित कलाएँ आदि विषय शामिल हैं। १९५६ में उन्होंने अखिल भारतीय साहित्य सम्मेलन की अध्यक्षता भी की।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

काका कालेलकर


काका कालेलकर (1885 - 21 अगस्त 1981) के नाम से विख्यात दत्तात्रेय बालकृष्ण कालेलकर भारत के प्रसिद्ध शिक्षाशास्त्री, पत्रकार और स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी थे। उनका परिवार मूल रूप से कर्नाटक के करवार जिले का रहने वाला था और उनकी मातृभाषा कोंकणी थी। लेकिन सालों से गुजरात में बस जाने के कारण गुजराती भाषा पर उनका बहुत अच्छा अधिकार था और वे गुजराती के प्रख्यात लेखक समझे जाते थे।

1 दिसम्बर 1885 को महाराष्ट्र के सतारा नगर में जन्मे काका कालेलकर साबरमती आश्रम के सदस्य थे और अहमदाबाद में गुजरात विद्यापीठ की स्थापना में उन्होंने महत्वपूर्ण योगदान दिया। गांधी जी के निकटतम सहयोगी होने का कारण ही वे काका के नाम से जाने गए। वे सर्वोदय पत्रिका के संपादक भी रहे। 1930 में पूना का यरवदा जेल में गांधी जी के साथ उन्होंने महत्वपूर्ण समय बिताया।
जिन नेताओं ने राष्ट्रभाषा प्रचार के कार्य में विशेष दिलचस्पी ली और अपना समय अधिकतर इसी काम को दिया, उनमें प्रमुख काकासाहब कालेलकर का नाम आता है। उन्होंने राष्ट्रभाषा के प्रचार को राष्ट्रीय कार्यक्रम के अंतर्गत माना है। दक्षिण भारत हिंदी प्रचार सभा के अधिवेशन में (1938) भाषण देते हुए उन्होंने कहा था, _हमारा राष्ट्रभाषा प्रचार एक राष्ट्रीय कार्यक्रम है।_
उन्होंने पहले स्वयं हिंदी सीखी और फिर कई वर्षतक दक्षिण में सम्मेलन की ओर से प्रचार-कार्य किया। अपनी सूझ-बूझ, विलक्षणता और व्यापक अध्ययन के कारण उनकी गणना प्रमुख अध्यापकों और व्यवस्थापकों में होने लगी। हिंदी-प्रचार के कार्य में जहाँ कहीं कोई दोष दिखाई देते अथवा किन्हीं कारणों से उसकी प्रगति रुक जाती, गांधी जी काका कालेलकर को जाँच के लिए वहीं भेजते। इस प्रकार के नाज़ुक काम काका कालेलकर ने सदा सफलता से किए। इसलिए 'राष्ट्रभाषा प्रचार समिति' की स्थापना के बाद गुजरात में हिंदी-प्रचार की व्यवस्था के लिए गांधी जी ने काका कालेलकर को चुना। काका साहब की मातृभाषा मराठी थी। नया काम सौंपे जाने पर उन्होंने गुजराती का अध्ययन प्रारंभ किया। कुछ वर्षतक गुजरात में रह चुकने के बाद वे गुजराती में धाराप्रवाह बोलने लगे। साहित्य अकादमी में काका साहब गुजराती भाषा के प्रतिनिधि रहे। गुजरात में हिंदी-प्रचार को जो सफलता मिली, उसका मुख्य श्रेय काका साहब को है।
काका कालेलकर जी का निधन 21 अगस्त 1981 में 96 साल की उम्र में हुआ।


आचार्य काका साहब कालेलकर जी का नाम हिंदी भाषा के विकास और प्रचार के साथ जुड़ा हुआ है। 1938 में दक्षिण भारत हिंदी प्रचार सभा के अधिवेशन में भाषण देते हुए उन्होंने कहा था,"राष्ट्रभाषा प्रचार हमारा राष्ट्रीय कार्यक्रम है।" अपने इसी वक्तव्य पर दृढ़ रहते हुए उन्होंने हिंदी के प्रचार को राष्ट्रीय कार्यक्रम का दर्जा दिया।
काका कालेलकर उच्चकोटि के विचारक और विद्वान थे। उनका योगदान हिंदी-भाषा के प्रचार तक ही सीमित नहीं था। उनकी अपनी मौलिक रचनाओं से हिंदी साहित्य समृद्ध हुआ है। सरल और ओजस्वी भाषा में विचारपूर्ण निबंध और विभिन्न विषयों की तर्कपूर्ण व्याख्या उनकी लेखन-शैली के विशेष गुण हैं। मूलरूप से विचारक और साहित्यकार होने के कारण उनकी अभिव्यक्ति की अपनी शैली थी, जिसे वह हिंदी-गुजराती,मराठी और बंगला में सामान्य रूप से प्रयोग करते थे। उनकी हिंदी-शैली में एक विशेष प्रकार की चमक और व्यग्रता है जो पाठक को आकर्षित करती है। उनकी दृष्टि बड़ी सूक्ष्म थी, इसलिए उनकी लेखनी से प्रायः ऐसे चित्र बन पड़ते हैं जो मौलिक होने के साथ-साथ नित्य नये दृष्टिकोण प्रदान करते रहें। उनकी भाषा और शैली बड़ी सजीव और प्रभावशाली थी। कुछ लोग उनके गद्य को पद्यमय ठीक ही कहते हैं। उसमें सरलता होने के कारण स्वाभाविक प्रवाह है और विचारों का बाहुल्य होने के कारण भावों के लिए उड़ान की क्षमता है। उनकी शैली प्रबुद्ध विचार की सहज उपदेशात्मक शैली है, जिसमें विद्वत्ता, व्यंग्य, हास्य, नीति सभी तत्व विद्यमान हैं।
काका साहब मँजे हुए लेखक थे। किसी भी सुंदर दृश्य का वर्णन अथवा पेचीदा समस्या का सुगम विश्लेषण उनके लिए आनंद का विषय रहे। उन्होंने देश, विदेशों का भ्रमण कर वहाँ के भूगोल का ही ज्ञान नहीं कराया, अपितु उन प्रदेशों और देशों की समस्याओं, उनके समाज और उनके रहन-सहन उनकी विशेषताओं इत्यादि का स्थान-स्थान पर अपनी पुस्तकों में बड़ा सजीव वर्णन किया है। वे जीवन-दर्शन के जैसे उत्सुक विद्यार्थी थे, देश-दर्शन के भी वैसे ही शौकिन रहे।
काका कालेलकर की लगभग 30 पुस्तकें प्रकाशित हुई जिनमें अधिकांश का अनेक भारतीय भाषाओं में अनुवाद हुआ। उनकी कुछ प्रमुख रचनाएँ ये हैं- 'स्मरण-यात्रा', 'धर्मोदय' (दोनों आत्मचरित), 'हिमालयनो प्रवास', 'लोकमाता' (दोनों यात्रा विवरण), 'जीवननो आनंद', 'अवरनावर' (दोनों निबंध संग्रह)
काका कालेलकर सच्चे बुद्धिजीवी व्यक्ति थे। लिखना सदा से उनका व्यसन रहा। सार्वजनिक कार्य की अनिश्चितता और व्यस्तताओं के बावजूद यदि उन्होंने बीस से ऊपर ग्रंथों की रचना कर डाली इस पर किसी को आश्चर्य नहीं होना चाहिए। इनमें से कम-से-कम 5-6 उन्होंने मूल रूप से हिंदी में लिखी। यहाँ इस बात का उल्लेख भी अनुपयुक्त न होगा कि दो-चार को छोड़ बाकी ग्रंथों का अनुवाद स्वयं काका साहब ने किया, अतः मौलिक हो या अनूदित वह काका साहब की ही भाषा शैली का परिचायक हैं। हिंदी में यात्रा-साहित्य का अभी तक अभाव रहा है। इस कमी को काका साहब ने बहुत हदतक पूरा किया। उनकी अधिकांश पुस्तकें और लेख यात्रा के वर्णन अथवा लोक-जीवन के अनुभवों के आधार पर लिख गए। हिंदी, हिंदुस्तानी के संबंध में भी उन्होंने कई लेख लिखे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*केशवराम काशीराम शास्त्री**केशवराम काशीराम शास्त्री (जन्म:28 जुलाई 1905; मृत्यु:9 सितम्बर 2006) विश्व हिन्दू परिषद के वह संस्थापक सदस्य थे। वे एक जानमाने साहित्यकार औरइतिहासकार थे। महामहर्षि पू. के.का. शास्त्री को "भारतमार्तंड", "विद्यावाचस्पति", "पद्मश्री", "महामहोपाध्याय", "भाषा भास्कर" जैसी कितनी ही पदवियां प्राप्त हुई थीं। गुजराती साहित्य जगत का उत्कृष्ट "रणजीतराम सुवर्णचन्द्रक" पुरस्कार और 42 से अधिक सम्मान उनको मिले थे। श्री शास्त्री कीर्तनकार, साहित्यकार, प्रवचनकार, पुरातत्वविद, इतिहासकार, धर्मप्रचारक, समाज सुधारक, तत्वचिंतक, हिन्दुत्व के प्रति प्रखर श्रद्धा भाव रखने वाले ऋषि थे। वें प्राध्यापक, विद्वान, अनुसंधानात्मक कोश-रचयिता, चरित्र लेखक, नाटलेखक, संपादक, अनुवादक, भाषाशास्त्री, साहित्यकार, प्रवचनकार, पुरातत्वविद्, धर्मप्रचारक, समाज सुधारक और तत्वचिंतक भी हैं।

*विक्रम संवत् 1961 आषाढ़ 11 शुक्रवार (28 जुलाई 1905) को जन्मे विद्यावाचस्पति प्रा. शास्त्री का 102 वर्ष में भी एक युवा की भांति अत्यंत चपलता से, चुस्ती से अपना सारा दिन कामकाज में व्यतीत करते थे। सामान्यतया कोई भी व्यक्ति 75-80 की आयु में अपनी शारीरिक मर्यादाओं के कारण कामकाज से निवृत्त होकर घर में समय व्यतीत करता है, लेकिन शास्त्री जी से जब यह पूछा गया था कि आपकी 101 वर्ष की आयु में भी इतनी स्फूर्ति का रहस्य क्या है, तो उन्होंने कहा था -"कम खा और गम खा यानी कम खाना और कोई भला-बुरा कहे तो मैं हंस देता हूं। कोई भी बुरी बात या घटना मैं अपने मन पर हावी नहीं होने देता और शिष्ट तथा समयबद्ध जीवन-यही मेरे स्वास्थ्य का रहस्य है।"
श्री शास्त्री सुबह पांच-साढ़े पांच बजे उठकर नित्य क्रिया समाप्त कर सुबह पौने आठ बजे अपने घर से लगभग डेढ़ किलोमीटर दूर वल्लभाचार्य जी के मन्दिर दर्शन करने जाते थे। यहां पर एक घंटे तक भजन-कीर्तन करते थे। घर आकर स्नान-भोजन कर बारह बजे लिखना, पढ़ना-संशोधन का कार्य पूरा करते थे, जो शाम पांच बजे तक जारी रहता था।
श्री शास्त्री विश्व हिन्दू परिषद, गुजरात के प्रदेश अध्यक्ष थे। इस नाते वह नियमित रूप से हर रोज शाम पांच से सात बजे तक विश्व हिन्दू परिषद के कार्यालय में बैठते थे। सात बजे घर आकर पुन: लिखना-पढ़ना आरंभ कर देते थे। किसी भी हाल में, चाहे कोई भी व्यक्ति मिलने क्यों न आए, वह रात दस बजे सो जाते थे। श्री शास्त्री ने 172 से अधिक पुस्तकें लिखी हैं। इनमें धर्म, समाज, संस्कृति, नाटक, व्याकरण, संशोधनात्मक आदि विषयों पर उनके प्रगाढ़ चिंतन की झलक मिलती है। श्री शास्त्री शिक्षक, संशोधक, व्यवस्थापक, संपादक, लेखक, मार्गदर्शक, व्याकरण शास्त्री, संस्कृत के प्रकांड पंडित, नाट शास्त्री और मान्य भाषा शास्त्री थे। यह आश्चर्यजनक बात है कि अनेक विषयों के ज्ञाता श्री शास्त्री का अध्ययन सिर्फ माध्यमिक शिक्षा तक ही हुआ था। इसके बावजूद वह पीएच.डी. की मानद उपाधि प्राप्त कर चुके थे। उनकी प्रतिभा देखकर गुजरात विद्या सभा ने 1939 में उनको एम.ए. के छात्रों को पढ़ाने का कार्य सौंपा था। मुम्बई विश्वविद्यालय ने 1994 में तथा गुजरात विश्वविद्यालय ने 1951 में शास्त्री को अनुस्नातक के प्राध्यापक तथा 1955 में पीएच.डी. के मार्गदर्शक की मान्यता दी थी। श्री शास्त्री ने यह सब अपने कर्मयोग के आधार पर प्राप्त किया था। उन्होंने पद्मश्री से लेकर विद्यावाचस्पति तक के अनेक सम्मान प्राप्त किए थे। पढ़ाई बीच में छोड़ने के बारे में पूछे गए एक सवाल के जवाब में शास्त्री ने कहा था, "1922 में माध्यमिक परीक्षा उत्तीर्ण की। उसके तुरन्त बाद महात्मा गांधी ने अंग्रेजों के विरुद्ध अभियान छेड़ा था। अंग्रेजी अध्ययन के प्रति नफरत पैदा हो गई, इस कारण महाविद्यालय में जाने का मन ही नहीं हुआ। हां, प्रारम्भ से ही मुझे संस्कृत से गहरा लगाव था।" हिन्दुत्व को लेकर उत्पन्न वर्तमान स्थिति के बारे में श्री शास्त्री का स्पष्ट कहना था -"जब आप किसी चीज पर ज्यादा दबाव डालेंगे तो उसकी प्रतिक्रिया होना स्वाभाविक है। हिन्दू समाज अब अन्याय-अपमान सहने वाला नहीं है। कैलास यात्री को एक पैसा न दो और हजयात्री को अरबों की खैरात बांटो, यह बात अब नहीं चलेगी। हिन्दू समाज अब जाग्रत हो चुका है। मैंने इतनी जाग्रति कभी नहीं देखी। हां, अभी और तीव्रता से काम करने की जरूरत है। राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ की तरफ समाज आशा भरी नजरों से देख रहा है।" ऐसे के.का. शास्त्री जीवन के अंतिम क्षण तक हिन्दू धर्म, हिन्दू संस्कृति और हिन्दू समाज की सेवा करते रहे। उनकी विश्व हिन्दू परिषद के प्रति गहरी आस्था थी। शासद इसीलिए उन्होंने अपने अंतिम पत्र में लिखा था -"मेरी मृत्यु के बाद मेरे शरीर को श्मशान ले जाने से पूर्व विश्व हिन्दू परिषद कार्यालय में ले जाया जाय।"

----------

